# Why do my photos appear bright first and then dark later?



## omar (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the same problem in Windows and Mac
I view the raw images I've taken
The photo will look bright and well lit
5 seconds later, it will appear dark
What's happening? Why does it do this?

If it was just Windows, I could blame Windows - but it happens on Mac as well
Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 10, 2013)

What you're seeing first is a jpeg preview, then when the RAW loads, it is displayed. RAW files are mean to be processed, hence the lower contrast and saturation.


----------



## iMagic (Jun 10, 2013)

I find it both funny and sad that the first thought is to blame Windows.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> What you're seeing first is a jpeg preview, then when the RAW loads, it is displayed. RAW files are mean to be processed, hence the lower contrast and saturation.



Because of this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > What you're seeing first is a jpeg preview, then when the RAW loads, it is displayed. RAW files are mean to be processed, hence the lower contrast and saturation.
> ...



Because of that. 

8)


----------



## brett b (Jun 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > bseitz234 said:
> ...



This here is the reason.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 10, 2013)

brett b said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



There's your problem.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 10, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



And there's your sign.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 10, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## Pi (Jun 10, 2013)

docholliday said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > brett b said:
> ...



Nah, it is Windows!


----------



## docholliday (Jun 10, 2013)

iMagic said:


> I find it both funny and sad that the first thought is to blame Windows.



I find it funny that it was his second effort to use a Mac.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep, I've never had this problem on any Linux machine.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 10, 2013)

PhotographAdventure said:


> Yep, I've never had this problem on any Linux machine.



Nor my Solaris and DOS boxes...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

One question ... one helpful answer ... the rest in the name of "humor" were :


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> One question ... one helpful answer ... the rest in the name of "humor" were :



humor is never a bad thing.

Plus I'm glad so many people agreed with me ;D


----------



## sanj (Jun 10, 2013)

docholliday said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > brett b said:
> ...



Now you know.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 10, 2013)

C'mom guys, cut Omar some slack, I've got five cognitively impaired children of my own...it just takes them longer to learn.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

sanj said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > Grumbaki said:
> ...



FINALLY! a topic answer we can all agree on. I never thought I'd live long enough to see it....


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 10, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > docholliday said:
> ...



Some never will.


----------

